# My 6 year old won't stop fake burping



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

and it's driving me freaking crazy. Even though it annoys the crap out of me, I would just ignore it, were it not for him talking to me through burps and walking up to DD, nose to nose, and burping in her face, reducing her to tears.







: Any advice? Should I just meditate? A lot?


----------



## mamaduck (Mar 6, 2002)

I think I would tell him (with a straight face) that someone who burps a lot, and can't seem to control their burping, might have a medical problem with their digestive system. And that if he continues, he will need to see a doctor about it. And then I would follow through if he called my bluff, and take him to the doctor.


----------

